# Longworth chuck with jaws



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

HI guys. I just recently pulled an old lathe out of my dad's shed that was gathering dust and dirt dobber nests, and decided to try my hand at woodturning. It didn't have a faceplate or chuck to hold items, so I made a 6-peg Longworth chuck. Then I thought of this secondary faceplate with straight slots and jaws, rather than rubber pegs. The jaws use a threaded rod and wingnut for tightening at the center end of each jaw, and a short dowel that keeps the jaw straight on the outside end.

I couldn't find anything like it online, but was wondering if anyone out the had come up with something similar, and if so, how well does it work? This is just a quick design on the computer, before building it today. I assume it works on the same principle as a store bought chuck, but I can't afford one of those right now… =S

(apologies for the size, only on 2nd cup of coffee)


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

looks cool . how will you attach it to your lathe ?


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks! My lathe is an old Craftsman with 3/4"-16 threads. I've ordered some 5/8" bore flanges from Grainger that I will tap out and attach to the backplate of the chuck. Basically this design is just another frontplate and jaws, so I can quickly switch between the 6 rubber stoppers and the 3 jaws. I'm just a little hesitant on their holding power… =S

I'd like to get a nice metal chuck, but finding them for my machine is tricky without an adapter, and pricier than I'm willing to go at the moment… If I find that I really like woodturning, I may upgrade to a better lathe.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Turning is fun if your tools are sharp ! Something I must get done very soon : ) Enjoy !!


----------



## nick85 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I learned that lesson making a bowl from black palm. Dull cutter caught and blew the piece of wood in half… Conveniently, the motor I'm using to power the lathe is a heavy duty bench grinder, so I can quickly mount a grinding wheel and use the lathe tool rest to get straight edges on my gouges… (After removing the belt from the other side, of course)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I think a faceplate might work better for you.

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/WoodenFaceplate/NutFaceplate.pdf

A longworth chuck is used to clean up the bottom of a bowl, where it was held in a chuck, and similar operations that need slow speed and light cuts.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is pretty cool. I'm making a Longworth chuck and I'm looking for the material/ stoppers etc for the jaws.
Are your 3 jaws tapered at all to hold a downward force on the piece?...........Jim


----------

